# New Zealand Huntaway X Black Labrador



## Lighaven (May 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone
I was wondering does a mother black labrador who is very peaceful and a father who is a NZ huntaway (working on a farm) would this make for a family pet?

We are considering this dog due to a friends labrador becoming a mother (not planned) and wanting to sell them on as they are unable to keep them.

We have no other pets other than gold fish, and our family has one child of eleven.

Many thanks for any replies
Lighaven


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

The Huntaway part may be of concern, though they are very affectionate dogs they can be quite noisy and may have a strong herding instinct.
It's not a mix that I would turn away  But you must be aware of the possible downfalls.
What would the neighbours be like with a dog barking often? They aren't yappy dogs but they do react to noise etc.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

I agree with Rona - Huntaways are very much working dogs, even in NZ they're not really kept as pets. This isn't a reason not to have a dog, but you would need to be aware that if the pup ended up with lots of Huntaway characteristics it could be very noisy and naughty/destructive if not given a suitable outlet for its instincts.


----------



## Lighaven (May 17, 2011)

thank you for your replies.....am considering as going to work as a family to maintain consistancy and pack - hope they'd like the beach as just round corner from us?


----------



## firedog68 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi 
Here we go, Huntaways just brilliant, Huntaway Labrador cross, what a dog.
I have owned Huntaways as pets for the last 20 years, when I first had my original dog I was working at a house and happened to mention about my new puppy, the lady then contacted her sister who had a Huntaway Labrador cross: The dog was bullet proof, great with all of the family, and the other household pets. If you have a beach nearby then that would be great, watch out for the main Huntaway trait which is 'point A to point B' via the shortest / fastest possible route! As for barking, they are bred to bark when they are working, so yes when they're out and about you know where they are, but you can also get them to bark on command. The latter was always useful when our Gordon Setter had his deaf head on, and no matter how blue in the face you got calling and whistling he would ignore you, but get the Huntaway to bark and he would suddenly appear out of nowhere. No problem with ours as a house dog, sure they like wide open spaces, but so do Labs. If you still have the opportunity to take on one of these puppies then do give it a second thought.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi I would suggest that you go and read up as much as you can on both breeds, the good and the bad, and bear in mind that these puppies could inherit bad points from both parents. Prepare yourself for the worst case scinario.

My boy is staff/lab x collie, so I had myself prepared for an always on the go type of dog who was obsessive, chewed alot as a pup, strong, stubborn, and was pleasantly surprised he is a couch potato! Lol. One of his sisters on the other hand, does agility, flyball, treks, she is non stop always on the go. Another of his sisters is very much like the collie so who can tell what they are going to turn out like


----------



## LauMorgs (Jun 4, 2014)

Hiya, I'm a kiwi & had my own Huntaway cross collie.. He grew up with me as he was about 6 months older than me. I cannot reccomend this breed enough! Ours was our beloved family pet that lived to the ripe old age of 14. He was an extremely loyal dog, wouldn't leave mine or my brothers side. Loved nothing more than chasing us through fields & playing down in the brook. Yes they are working dogs but we only worked ours for a few years before we decided to move, he was such a kind natured dog, loved his cuddles & snuggles as we used to lay all over him & vice versa. Very good guard dog too as they do have a rather deep bark!


----------

